# Rescue Plant



## Camper6 (Nov 8, 2018)

This plant was close to dead and was clearing at $1.00.  I took it home cut it back and it's blooming just perfectly.

It's a mum.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 8, 2018)

Very nice!

That $1.00 rescue plant would give me more pleasure than a first in show plant from the florist shop.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2018)

Pretty plant Camper, kudos for doing so well with its revival. You must really have a green thumb, I've taken many plants home over the years and had them die on me, I think I kill them with kindness.  

I don't neglect them, I water and give fertilizer when I think it's needed....but my house doesn't get much direct sunlight and the artificial lamps I've used don't seem to be enough.  I have one Schefflera, a palm and two small philodendrons that I've managed to keep alive for years now.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 8, 2018)

Beautiful plant and what a buy!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 8, 2018)

Ahhh that’s so sweet. I like the pumpkin too.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 8, 2018)

Good  job  Camper !


----------

